#  Krankenpflege >   Schlimmen bammel vorm Klammern ziehen >

## Lina

Ich schilder euch gerade mal was passiert ist. 
am 7.1 bin ich morgens mit schlimmen schmerzen wach geworden. Krämpfe im Oberbauch. Es wurde dann so schlimm das ich den RTW gerufen habe weil ich mich auch übergeben musste und kaum luft bekam. Nach ner gefühlten halben Stunde war der RTW endlich da und der Notarzt auch.  Die haben mir dann zum Glück was gegeben die Krämpfe. Im Krankenhaus wurde dann festgestellt das ich Gallensteine habe/hatte. Naja bin also übers wochenende da geblieben und bin dann am 10.1 operiert worden. Die Galle wurde Laparoskopisch (oder so ähnlich) entfernt. Sprich viel Luft im Bauch die mich jetzt noch ärgert aber das ist halb so wild. Morgen steht Klammernziehen an und ich bekomme schon zwei Nächte kein Auge zu weil ich bammel davor habe. Viele sagen es tut nicht weh.  aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen wie die zange unter die klammern kommt weil es recht verkrustet ist und gerade im Bauchnabel ist die Narbe doch noch ziehmlich empfindlich. Insgesammt sind es acht Klammern und eigentlich ist es lächerlich im vergleich zu den schmerzen die ich hatte aber  :Sad:  ach menno ich weiß auch nicht.  Hat vielleicht einer von euch erfahrungen gemacht mir Klammern die doch noch recht Blutverkrustet waren? Sind die gut raus gegenagen bei euch? 
Oder hatte von euch schonmal einer eine Gallen OP und hat erfahrungen positive wie negative gemacht mit der ernährung. Bei mir ist alles essen was ich oben rein steck nach ner Stunde in Form von Durchfall wieder draußen 
Danke schon mal für eure antworten  :Smiley:

----------


## Sylvia

Mein Mann hatte bei seiner Schilddrüsen OP auch Klammern ,und meinte das tat nicht weh.Also habe keine Angst .raus müssen sie und die Ärzte werden das schon so schonend wie möglich machen.

----------


## hannilore

Hallo Lina, 
ich mache die Ausbildung zur Krankenschwester und kann dich beruhigen, in der Regel tut das Klammer ziehen nicht weh. 
Die Verkrustungen werden entfernt, das das gesamte Wundgebiet erstmal desinfiziert werden muss.
Am besten ist es wenn du versuchst dich zu entspannen, du kannst z.B deinen i-Pod mitnehmen...
Du kannst vorher den Arzt auf deine Ängste ansprechen, lass dir die einzelnen Schritte erklären.
Oft hilft es auch zu richtig zu Atmen, während dem Ziehen kannst du ausatmen, das wirkt schmerzlindernd.
Viel Glück, entspann dich! 
hannah

----------

